
Ask HN: Cloud/destination agnostic apps that only use client-side encryption? - nvahalik
One of the requests I&#x27;ve gotten over and over again from a non-tech but still heavy computer user is wanting to store data securely: 1) at rest and 2) in the cloud.<p>There are services that offer &quot;secure data storage&quot; but what secure means to them doesn&#x27;t really mean secure. Anyway, in this particular case, I&#x27;m curious if there are any apps that essentially do this already:<p>1) Use standard FTP&#x2F;SFTP&#x2F;S3 remote storage.<p>2) Allow you to generate&#x2F;store keys in your OS keychain (e.g. macOS Keychain, in this case)—without storing them anywhere else<p>3) Upload files and have the encryption managed for you by the app.<p>Here the keys never leave your system and the data is stored at-rest, securely.<p>Is there anything like this that a non-techie could set up and run?
======
nvahalik
Found something: [https://cryptomator.org/](https://cryptomator.org/)

This appears to do what I'm looking for. Anything else out there?

